# How to make a baby sneeze?



## lincap

nak

Does anyone know how to make a baby sneeze?

DS has a cold and I am not getting much out with the snot sucker. I think he is clogged higher up than I am comfortable sticking that thing in.

But when he sneezes a ton of goo comes out... so I fgure if I can make him sneeze we can clear him up a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## DoulaClara

I think one of the articles in mothering mag recently suggested using expressed breast milk to squirt into their noses very gently. The BM is full of goodies that will help him heal, and the sensation of the milk in his nose could cause him to sneeze!

Clara


----------



## la mamita

take him out in the bright sunshine. that's the foolproof way to get my DS to sneeze. never tried it when he was sick though.


----------



## krizty

I havent tried this yet... so I don't know how it works but my friend said you can teach a baby to blow their nose by gently blowing air into their mouth. She said her baby knew how to blow his nose at 8 months old by doing this. Let me know if you try it and it works!!


----------



## sunshinesister

This doesn't make dd sneeze, but it sure does help get the crud out of her nose - I blow into one of her nostrils (kinda do a whistle shape with my mouth) and i can get tons of snot out the other nostril. usually if i do it three times, she's breathing clear! plus, she loves it (which is a big bonus considering she hates the aspirator)!!


----------



## mrsjordanjr

I use black pepper. Just a little goes a long way.


----------



## leximom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *la mamita*
take him out in the bright sunshine. that's the foolproof way to get my DS to sneeze. never tried it when he was sick though.









It really works


----------



## elmh23

I used to squirt breastmilk up her nose and she'd start sneezing like crazy! Another thought, get a tissue and gently massage the top of his nose going down towards his nostrals. It works pretty well (my dd HATED the snot sucker, she'd start crying the second she saw it, even if it was lying on the floor.)


----------



## 4evermom

I third the sneezing when leaving the dark and entering the light phenomenon, like leaving a movie theater. There was a study about how that triggers a sneeze reflex.


----------



## Silviya

I use Simply Saline spray from Arm&Hammer. It works 90% of the time ( not the drops, get the spray!) I also LOVE the noseFrida. It looks funny, but OMG! It really works!

Silviya

www.momsshoppingengine.com


----------



## ananas

Are you using a bulb or a nose frida? Nose Fridas are awesome...


----------



## Ordinary Dad

Be careful blowing into babies mouth or nose to remove snot. This could seriously damage the ears.


----------

